# WII Mod



## rambo64 (Aug 2, 2010)

Wanted to know of the best Wii mod for downloading games and running from a external hard drive. Also will this still enable me to use the online features like steaming from Netflix when it becomes available?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello rambo64,

Use of mod chips and softmodding are considered illegal since they are mainly used to play pirated games, this is something we do not condone or offer advice on.


----------



## rambo64 (Aug 2, 2010)

Woops, sorry!


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Closing, due to the points made by Ares.


----------

